# looking for footprint sizes



## sawzall (Jan 12, 2012)

I am laying track on a 2' x 4' and was wondering on some footprints of buildings so i can make paper templates to see which will work.

Others might like this as a layout design aid.

Interested in (kits mostly)

model power barn, silo, chicken coop
model power blue coal depot
model power old coal mine
Design Preservation Models Trackside Transfer
model power lumber shed
model power cabin with lookout tower
model power bellas farm house
model power farm house

Basically I want a farm of some kind and an industry for my one spur track.

Other dimensions of similar sets would also be helpful.

Thanks guys I have looked online but model power doesn't have a lot of details.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

sawzall said:


> I am laying track on a 2' x 4' and was wondering on some footprints of buildings so i can make paper templates to see which will work.
> 
> model power blue coal depot


I've got that one but I'm far off from building it. However, tomorrow I will see if I can't measure it for you. Right now I have a cat on my lap.


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

If you can get your hands on a Walthers Catalog they have the dimensions of some but not all the models.At least older catalogs used to I have not seen one from this year.
My books are packed away right now or I could look them all up for you.


----------

